# ACEP guidelines for ultrasounds in ED



## Elbee (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone use the ACEP guidelines for their ED facility and professional coding?  If so, do you code and charge bedside ultrasounds or are they done by chargemaster or some other source? We are looking to see how these are handled by different facilities.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey ,

I think they done by chargemaster or some other source.


----------

